# mk3 jetta 2.0 only running on 3 cylinders. . . HELP lol



## VENT0GT (Sep 15, 2009)

hey guys i got a 1997 jetta gt but its been giving me some problems within the past 2 months. at the moment it runs like a bag of ****, it misfires and only runs on 3 cylinders.. the check engine light is going on and off crazzy. which i know means damage to the cat converter. I gave this car a tuneup though about 6 months ago, i did the whole ignition system- plugs, wires, cap, and rotor. as of right now the car has 4 check engine codes, 3 and 1 pending. the 3 codes are po422- main catalyst efficiency below threshold bank 1, po301- cylinder 1 misfire detected, p1582- manufacturer specific dtc... and the one pending code is po506 idle central system rpm below expected. please help me figure this out, i dont have too much money and i need this car to get me to school almost all week


----------



## VENT0GT (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

P1582 - clean the TB with TB cleaner.

The only part of the ignition system you missed is the ignition coil. Troubleshoot it.

Sounds like you need a new cat. The damage is done. I did mine at 230K or so. There was no honeycomb left in there!


----------



## VENT0GT (Sep 15, 2009)

I was thinking the ignition coil too but wouldnt that cause a misfire in more than one cylinder? and how much do c.converters go for?


----------



## VENT0GT (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## VENT0GT (Sep 15, 2009)

bumpp again


----------



## madbeachjetta (Apr 5, 2009)

Assuming you've confirmed the coil is good and working why not get an inductive timing light or some other means to confirm voltage is firing to each plug wire? It won't rule out spark getting lost right near the plug but will confirm 4 wires are all live.

If the spark's there and the plugs look good then maybe you have an injector problem.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

You have your choice on Cats. TT high-flow, OEM... Ranges from 160-250

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/Exhaust/51/14

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_III--2.0/Exhaust/OEM/Catalytic_Converter/


----------



## VENT0GT (Sep 15, 2009)

would a bad coil only cause a misfire in one cylinder thou?


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

Check to see which cylinder (looks like #1) isn't getting spark or fuel. 

It's either a bad/fouled spark plug, bad injector, or voltage not getting to one of the 2. 

Also when you did spark plugs a while back are you sure you didn't damage one of the spark plug wires? They can break easily.


----------



## ItAintRubbinItAintDubbin (Feb 15, 2010)

man i feel your pain my girl has a 2000 jetta gl and it burns through wires all the time and misfires all the fing time check engin ligh flashes like the top of a cop car and we too have replaced wires distributer plugs i just cant figure it out maybe it is the coil? ill have to do some tests.


----------



## radink2 (Dec 11, 2006)

Does it happen all of the time or just when it gets wet? Mine would do this when it got wet or damp outside. It would stop after it got warmed up. I found that the coil pack was cracked and letting moisture in. It was only one cylinder.


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

Try swapping the misfiring cylinder's injector with the injector for another cylinder. If the misfire follows the injector, you've found your trouble.


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

radink2 said:


> Does it happen all of the time or just when it gets wet? Mine would do this when it got wet or damp outside. It would stop after it got warmed up. I found that the coil pack was cracked and letting moisture in. It was only one cylinder.


 Its your coil. Yes a bad coilpack will cause a misfire on one cylinder. And only when its wet or damn makes me believe coil pack. I sugges the water mist test. Fill spray bottle up with water, turn your car on when its dark and spray the water on your plugs, wires, distributor cap and coil. Look for arches and you've found your problem. I'm 95% sure its your coilpack.


----------

